# Trouble Connecting to Wifi



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Ok, so my dad purchased my mum a Kindle for her birthday.

Since then I've had real trouble trying to get her K3 connected to Wifi (it's the Wifi only model).

It seemed to work ok in my house when she brought it over, but I really struggle to connect to HER wireless router.

The router itself should be ok as phones and laptops work throughout the house when connected. Could there be an issue with the Kindle? Or maybe the K3 just doesn't like the router for whatever reason?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If the Kindle connects with no problem at your place but has trouble at hers. . .it's probably *not* the Kindle. The router _should_ be o.k. but there have been several folks who fixed connection problems by getting a newer router. So I think 'the K3 just doesn't like the router for whatever reason' is probably your answer.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Hmm the router is pretty new from memory....

Also it has connected to the router, but it seems to drop connection all the time.

In the meantime is there another way my mum can get a book onto the Kindle?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

TheRiddler said:


> Hmm the router is pretty new from memory....
> 
> Also it has connected to the router, but it seems to drop connection all the time.
> 
> In the meantime is there another way my mum can get a book onto the Kindle?


You can load books by connecting the Kindle to a PC/Mac via USB. If downloading from Amazon, use the dropdown box to download to the computer instead of the Kindle and you will be emailed a file (or a link to a file I think) which you can then transfer across. The Kindle will appear in 'my computer' as a separate drive and you should put the file in the Kindle's _documents_ folder.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks Lin, 
I'll stop off at my mum's on my way home and load the book for her.

In the meantime it's looking like the router may be the issue as apparently my dad's laptop is having trouble connecting to it as well.

Good news is, that as he needs it to work, no doubt it'll get sorted soon.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

OLDER cordless phones can use the same radio frequency and can interfere with a wireless router.  I _THINK_ is the 2.4(??) frequency that can cause problems.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Ok quick update.

I updated the Kindle to 3.0.3 and my parents had a spare router that I've swapped over.

Think it's working ok now....touch wood...


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

A bit late here since it sounds like you've worked round the problem, but with intermittent wireless connection problems I'd tend to start off by trying different wireless channels. 

The router can work on a number of channels (1-11 in the US I think), usually they are set to choose their own which tends to be 6 or 7, try forcing it to another channel such as 1 or 11. The client devices will scan all the channels and use whichever one the router is on.

After that, look at physical problems which could be blocking the signal (is the router at the opposite corner of the house, does the house have a metal or solid stone/brick internal structure, is there a cordless phone between you and the router). Can you move the router to another location in the house?


----------

